# New glock 4300



## MACCOUNTRYPILOT (Jul 23, 2014)

If I have the number right ... the new Glock is a single stack 9mm. Now if that is true .. what is wrong with Glock?? Pardon me for saying but the market place already has a somewhat non descript looking 9mm in the Walther PPS and the Springfield armory XD-mod-2. You would think a company who claims such perfection as Glock could produce a piece that was a cut above the competition. From what I see, the Glock is nothing more than a copycat attempt to stay in the market. Glock should be ashamed!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Actually, there are a number of manufacturers who have started producing striker fire guns that look a lot like Glocks. Should they be ashamed too? 

You assume what Glock has produced is a cut below the competition, but what you don't seem to get is that Glock does not produce junk. Let there be no doubt the G43 will sell. It will sell a lot!


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

To buy it or not to buy it is the question regarding the G43? Someone like me will not because I already have the single stack and double stack subcompact department well covered with M&P and Walther. There are still a couple Glocks that interest me. Maybe I will actually go ahead and get one - one day!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Glock fans will buy it... Anti-Glock fans will find flaws with it... and a few impartial people will either pick it up or stick with whatever single stack 9mm they currently own.

Simple.


----------



## MACCOUNTRYPILOT (Jul 23, 2014)

All of you seem to miss my point. So let me say it again .... BEFORE Glock brought out the G43, there was, on the market, proven designs by the Walther PPS and Springfield XD mod2. My point was simple. After having the ability to see the competition and what the competition has brought to the table ... I would have preferred to see something more innovative than another single stack knockoff. There is nothing remarkable about the weapon other than it is a Glock. In my mind ... BIG DEAL!!! SO WHAT!!! I think brand loyality is somewhat over rated. I would think a manufacturer should want to bring something to the market place that differentiates themselves other than their name. You would have thought that Glock, who's slogan is "perfection" would have brought something more to the table. I neither like nor dislike Glock. To me, they are just another supplier in a somewhat crowded field. 

If you look at Walther .... they just released the CCP. This is a refreshing design element with somewhat dubious results. Look at the Remington R51 which was a joke and a total abortion, but still the idea was to create something slightly different and not just the same old striker fire weapon. Although these models have issues, it is at least an attempt to bring to the marketplace something different. Seems to me Golck is resting on its laurels.

Hope that makes my point more clear


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Glock must think there's enough of a market share to be profitable. 

What GLOCK handgun idea would you propose ?


----------



## MACCOUNTRYPILOT (Jul 23, 2014)

Now that is a good question. I think that Walthers was on the right track with their CCP.  It tried to solve the issue of easier to rack the slide. Additionally the CCP also reduced the felt recoil and muzzle flip associated with handguns. I am sure this was an attempt to corner the fastest growing segment of CCW holders which are women. Now the design they employed is having some issues (as does all new designs). Additionally Remington tried it with the R51 and failed miserably. I am sure the good folks at Glock should be able to take a look that those issues and bring something to the marketplace that solves some unsolved issues and at the same time bring something to the marketplace worthy of their name.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

MACCOUNTRYPILOT said:


> All of you seem to miss my point. So let me say it again .... BEFORE Glock brought out the G43, there was, on the market, proven designs by the Walther PPS and Springfield XD mod2. My point was simple. After having the ability to see the competition and what the competition has brought to the table ... I would have preferred to see something more innovative than another single stack knockoff. There is nothing remarkable about the weapon other than it is a Glock. In my mind ... BIG DEAL!!! SO WHAT!!! I think brand loyality is somewhat over rated. I would think a manufacturer should want to bring something to the market place that differentiates themselves other than their name. You would have thought that Glock, who's slogan is "perfection" would have brought something more to the table. I neither like nor dislike Glock. To me, they are just another supplier in a somewhat crowded field.
> 
> If you look at Walther .... they just released the CCP. This is a refreshing design element with somewhat dubious results. Look at the Remington R51 which was a joke and a total abortion, but still the idea was to create something slightly different and not just the same old striker fire weapon. Although these models have issues, it is at least an attempt to bring to the marketplace something different. Seems to me Golck is resting on its laurels.
> 
> Hope that makes my point more clear


Well. I'll start by saying the Springfield XD mod.2 isn't even close in size to the G43; it's actually closer to the G26 or G19, so I think we can discard any more comparisons to it, right off the bat. And I wonder why Springfield even released it at all, if Glock already had the G26 and G19 on the market? You would think that they "would have brought something more to the table", right?

The PPS, while being a decent pistol, is larger in every dimension that the G43; width, height, and even length, despite the G43 having a longer barrel (kind of a neat thing to bring to the table; a shorter pistol with a longer barrel than the competition). The G43 is also about 10 percent lighter than the PPS (if I did the math correctly; why would Walther list the PPS's weight in pounds?), and the Glock has a lighter trigger pull weight, too.

It also has a more "proven" action type than the PPS (been around longer), and literally millions of people already know how to disassemble and reassemble Glock pistols, due to their popularity.

So, from my point of view, Walther rushed their obvious single-stack-Glock-copy to market as quickly as possible to capitalize on the slimline-pistol craze, while Glock took their time, did their homework, engineered their single-stack carefully, and released a pistol that (at least on paper) seems to be better than the PPS in every significant area.

Links to specs for each:

PPS - Walther Arms

GLOCK 43 | G43 | 9mm Pistol | GLOCK USA


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

If it ain't broke, don't fix it. Most people expect a Glock to work. It should be reliable and as accurate as the user can shoot. Thin is the difference here. They don't have to do anything but make this one. Maybe down the line they will come out with the G43 Remix Version. LOL


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

MACCOUNTRYPILOT said:


> All of you seem to miss my point. So let me say it again .... BEFORE Glock brought out the G43, there was, on the market, proven designs by the Walther PPS and Springfield XD mod2. My point was simple. After having the ability to see the competition and what the competition has brought to the table ... I would have preferred to see something more innovative than another single stack knockoff. There is nothing remarkable about the weapon other than it is a Glock. In my mind ... BIG DEAL!!! SO WHAT!!! I think brand loyality is somewhat over rated. I would think a manufacturer should want to bring something to the market place that differentiates themselves other than their name. You would have thought that Glock, who's slogan is "perfection" would have brought something more to the table. I neither like nor dislike Glock. To me, they are just another supplier in a somewhat crowded field.
> 
> If you look at Walther .... they just released the CCP. This is a refreshing design element with somewhat dubious results. Look at the Remington R51 which was a joke and a total abortion, but still the idea was to create something slightly different and not just the same old striker fire weapon. Although these models have issues, it is at least an attempt to bring to the marketplace something different. Seems to me Golck is resting on its laurels.
> 
> Hope that makes my point more clear


I believe you are missing this point? I agree with TapNRac 100%. There are alot of folks wanting it. You know how many Glock fans are out there and for good reason? Are you the only one to dissuade the Glock masses? Glock has finally made it so let them eat their cake.

Probably more important is the word "competition" which generally equates to better products at less cost to the consumer. I wasn't a business major, but I believe there is some truth to that. If the Walther PPS was the only single stack 9 on the market, just how much do you think Walther would demand in it's price in a business sense?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Glock has a HUGE fan base... they don't need to be "innovated" to sell guns... they are simply giving the people what they asked for... a single stack 9mm that is 100% Glock, and by that standard... they succeeded. 

Fyi, I do not own a Glock although I use one as a duty firearm.... so i'm unbiased, as my personal collection includes Sig's, Beretta's, S&W, CZ's, Kahr...etc, etc. Maybe someday i'll own one for personal use but I do accept and recognize their value and reliability.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

MACCOUNTRYPILOT said:


> All of you seem to miss my point. So let me say it again .... BEFORE Glock brought out the G43, there was, on the market, proven designs by the Walther PPS and Springfield XD mod2. My point was simple. After having the ability to see the competition and what the competition has brought to the table ... I would have preferred to see something more innovative than another single stack knockoff. There is nothing remarkable about the weapon other than it is a Glock. In my mind ... BIG DEAL!!! SO WHAT!!! I think brand loyality is somewhat over rated. I would think a manufacturer should want to bring something to the market place that differentiates themselves other than their name. You would have thought that Glock, who's slogan is "perfection" would have brought something more to the table. I neither like nor dislike Glock. To me, they are just another supplier in a somewhat crowded field.
> 
> If you look at Walther .... they just released the CCP. This is a refreshing design element with somewhat dubious results. Look at the Remington R51 which was a joke and a total abortion, but still the idea was to create something slightly different and not just the same old striker fire weapon. Although these models have issues, it is at least an attempt to bring to the marketplace something different. Seems to me Golck is resting on its laurels.
> 
> Hope that makes my point more clear


I think everyone got the point you were trying to make. What you don't seem to realize is that the "Glock" was innovative 30 years ago, and all the major manufacturers are the ones who are getting into their game late. Glock simply produced another Glock to fit a niche market. They produced it b/c their base was clamouring for it. For years did they! So now, instead of just producing a single stack 9mm, that the customer based screamed for, they prefaced it with a .380, which only made the customers want a single stack 9mm more. I'd say that was pretty smart! Glock really doesn't need to reinvent the wheel here. They created the wheel every major manufacturer is comparing themselves to today...some 30 years later...after they all said Glock won't last.

Look at it from that point of view and you'll see where Glock is coming from. What they make has worked for more than 30 years now. I mean, as of 2007, there are over 5,000,000 Glocks built, and people are still panting for a single stack 9mm Glock. Get it now?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

TAPnRACK said:


> Glock has a HUGE fan base... they don't need to be "innovated" to sell guns... they are simply giving the people what they asked for... a single stack 9mm that is 100% Glock, and by that standard... they succeeded.
> 
> Fyi, I do not own a Glock although I use one as a duty firearm.... so i'm unbiased, as my personal collection includes Sig's, Beretta's, S&W, CZ's, Kahr...etc, etc. Maybe someday i'll own one for personal use but I do accept and recognize their value and reliability.


You know you want one...say it....SAY IT!!!!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I honestly wouldn't mind owning a Gen 4 G19 MOS model. I'd have to pimp it out a bit, but I wouldn't say it'll never happen. One thing I will give Glock is the ability to get a great 2 handed "thumbs forward" combat grip on the boxy slide.

Still want that Sig P320 really bad... that is one nice striker fired pistol.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

TAPnRACK said:


> I honestly wouldn't mind owning a Gen 4 G19 MOS model. I'd have to pimp it out a bit, but I wouldn't say it'll never happen. One thing I will give Glock is the ability to get a great 2 handed "thumbs forward" combat grip on the boxy slide.
> 
> Still want that Sig P320 really bad... that is one nice striker fired pistol.


Yeah, the P320 is nice. I like the compact version better, but the trigger is really nice in dry fire. The thing you pointed out about the Glock is one of the things I like most about it. It just lends itselt for a good grip for me. It seems as if the pistol really almost disappears in my hands when fully extended. I didn't realize how greatly I like the low bore axis/profile until I used other guns. The only tab on it is the slide release, and it is barely there. It just fits me.


----------



## Live45 (Apr 5, 2015)

If that's how you feel what about every 1911 maker?


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

I see what Glock is doing. Glock could put a scruffy cheese cake on the marked, Glock fans would praise it and buy. The same is for Walther and other Manufacturer and their fan community.
The CCP was mentioned. A good Idea I’ll think, - or say let’s see if they can make it a gun. Too many issues at the moment with that product, if that would be a Taurus the internet would explode. And Walther fans buy it regardless.

Yes the PPS is a good gun and fits the need so does the Shield.
A Glock 43? Why not, -? But if Glock decides to build a single stack 9ner it must be a still Glock – right? Glock get copied and don’t see the need to copy others, regardless if I like that or not. 

Glock people will buy the Glock, - regardless, the same way the Walther buy the CCP regardless. Glock sees a sell and why should a company not sell their product if they see a market? Glock is a commercial business to make money, like all the others, the product is secondary. They would sell Alp-Milk if they would make more with that than with a gun. Glock # is a seller, regardless if I or someone else like it or not.


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

its Glock 43 BTW not 4300, Glock was a little late for the single stack 9mm, but I don't blame them the G-36 wasn't very welcomed when it came out.


----------



## Autos45 (Sep 6, 2015)

I don't have any of the other single stack nines mentioned but I bought the new 43 based on how well my larger Glocks shoot. After the first 200 rounds, it reinforced my reason for the purchase, an ultra reliable compact nine in Glock, which is even more compact than my 26. I'm glad it didn't change.


----------

